# 5 spot Help! (Newbie)



## benji74 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrates on the quiting smoking and drinking. Maybe ill use this as a stress relief also wonce i quit..... again.:BangHead:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

benji74 said:


> Congrates on the quiting smoking and drinking. Maybe ill use this as a stress relief also wonce i quit..... again.:BangHead:


Thanks for the kind words. I just decided I had enough and quit.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Boy 51 veiws by NFAA Pros and no one has any helpfull suggestions:faint:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

What's the question exactly? poundage is a comfort thing. I shoot 60 pounds indoors. Some guys shoot 50, some less than that. If you are looking to get into target shooting find a shop that runs a league and get on it. Leagues will help you learn the rules of target shooting and prepare you for tournaments. If you can't shoot on any leagues at least start shooting for score more often. Shoot a poundage you can comfortable use for the entire game. keep track of your scores and mark your progress.


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

Not to hijack , do not normal advertise , if you are interested in no longer smoking .... Look up Allan Car - best thing going - there is a book - but I reccomend the 5 hour live gig , its like $400 but money back if you do not stop ! so worth it


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Keep in mind this is an open forum, not just Pro's visit it...actually I would suspect there are 80% non pros viewing most of the time.

Many of the eyes here though are very experienced and can offer great suggestions.
I'm in the same boat and would have the same advice at this point as X hunter... at least until there is a more pointed question. It's kind of hard to gather what your after..?

Congrats on the Wagon...hope you get a permanent ride on that one. Those demons are a hard fight.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Elk4me said:


> I want to start shooting Spots for fun, and maybe in the future competively.---Any tips or suggestions would greatly appreciated.
> 
> Matt


Not Pro advice---just friendly advice
1. Shoot the equipment you already have until you learn a whole lot more about this indoors game. Your equipment is all good and will shoot perfect scores in the right hands.
2. Ask about the availability of an experienced/certified coach at the local pro shops---not impossible, but very hard to learn this stuff on your own.
3. Of course, shoot leaques as already mentioned. There is no substitute for competition. It's the only way to verify real progress.
4. For BHFS class (indoors), recommend remove 4 pins and use a single pin centered in the housing, if your site will allow. No chance for using the wrong pin, and you will be able to aim better.
5. Work hard on your game, but ALWAYS keep it fun.


----------



## azarcher10x (Feb 16, 2006)

You're on he right trail. I'm not registered as a NFAA Pro, but Chuck can tell you I shoot all the time in almost all venues. It's just a matter of your own personal comfort level and getting in enough practice to handle the tournament, whatever it might be. The five spot is a good amount of shooting, but wait until you try a full FITA! As you continue with tournaments you may find other equipment that may better suit the particular tournament your shooting. I still consider myself a bow hunter first, a 3-D archer second and a spot shooter second. My advice to you is if you want to be a better bow hunter, shoot a lot of 3-D's. If you want to be a better 3-D shooter, shoot spots and practice judging yardage. If you want to be a better spot shooter, practice, practice, practice! The main thing is to have as much fun as possible. If that means if dropping your poundage down helps then by all means do it. My setup is 58# with 380 gr. arrows and I have no problem shooting any venue.
Congrats on your lifestyle change! Stick to it- it will be worth the effort!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

If the lower poundage is more comfortable to you, shoot that. For your tip weight (or anything) don't just shoot 20 arrows and base your decision on that. Shoot several games of each. For a recommendation, I think maybe the 125's but your results can vary depending on a whole bunch of different things. 
Develope a shot routine and stick to it. If a shot doesn't feel right, let down, shake it off and start over. 
Always end your shooting session on a good shot. Even if I'm shooting badly I still shoot until I get that one good arrow and I work on clearing my mind and getting the proper feel until I do get that good arrow and then I stop for the day. It's all about muscle memory.
Don't just shoot to be flinging arrows. Practice with a purpose and throw in some fun things to keep it interesting.
If you do change things, do it one thing at a time and shoot that for awhile before making a judgement.
Periodically have someone experienced watch you shoot to help you out in one way or another and to make sure you haven't unknowingly picked up any bad habits.
For right now, get out and shoot some 3D or outdoor targets before it gets too hot or cold and you are stuck indoors for the winter!
Above all, remember to have fun with it and congrats on your lifestyle changes!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks gona lower the poundage and increase the tip weight! Thanks for all the kind words on quitting Smoking today is day 42 and going strong. Drinking has been good too no drinking since Febuary. Only gona be in the 250 ish range for FPS this should be more than enough for 20 yrds. I know speed is not everything and I really dont care. I would rather be able to shoot consistantly better than faster.

Anyone use the VaneTec Swift 1.87 " Vanes for 3D or Spots. Fed up with the inconsistancy of Blazers and want to try something new.

Also if you can recomend another vane to try please post it. These will be ONLY for 3D and backyard 5 Spot and Vegas rounds.

I got some Swift 187's from 3D buster of X's thanks alot Dave..... but man are they tiny , gona fletch them up now!

No bow right now it is off at the dipper! :thumb:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

> Anyone use the VaneTec Swift 1.87 " Vanes for 3D or Spots. Fed up with the inconsistancy of Blazers and want to try something new.


Yes, I used them last year. Be sure and fletch them off set. They should fly good for you. How did you fletch the blazers? Blazers should also fly good but don't make the mistake I did and fletch them straight. I was inconsistent with them too but they were fletched wrong. I went back to feathers for this year.


----------

